# Back From Brighton



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Having purchased this several weeks ago from Keith I had the watch sent directly to Paul so I did not see it until this morning, this Omega Megasonic is back from the health centre at Brighton fully restored and running smoothly, the movement was almost rebuilt (cost an arm and a leg) but I think you would agree it was worth it. I know most people are not keen on gold but I quite like it, anyway it has a nice stainless back to it.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

my steely one says hello to you both.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

does time run backward in the south west?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> does time run backward in the south west?


You two are lucky if time runs at all if you're depending on Megasonics....:lol:


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

That's really nice, not a fan of gold generally either. But looks like another great job by Paul.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Does this mean that the 720hz is less reliable than the 300hz? I know there was a question several months ago about replacement oil for the 720. What is your opinion genglemen? I have held off acquring a 720 because of this concern.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

johndozier said:


> Does this mean that the 720hz is less reliable than the 300hz? I know there was a question several months ago about replacement oil for the 720. What is your opinion genglemen? I have held off acquring a 720 because of this concern.


Less reliable? Probably. Here are the main issues:

1) Spare parts....there aren't any or, if you do find some, they're expensive. The ESA 9162/9164 ("F300" to some) was used by many manufacturers in their tuning fork watches...so its not difficult to find donor watches / movements. The Megasonic movement was an Omega special and made in relatively small numbers compared to other tuning fork movements.

2) The sealed micromotors on the tuning fork seem to leak over time. They should be full of oil with only a small air bubble at one end; I've seen several totally dry ones with no prospect of being able to restore them.

3) Cleanliness is pretty important to keep these movements running. Having only magnetic gears rather than teeth, it doesn't take much to stop them.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

AAAAARGH- :groan: :jawdrop: but I :inlove: love it


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

So a question then Paul is it best to leave these running or pull the crown out and stop them thus reducing wear? :dontgetit:


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

720: as much trouble as a 710 +10.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

bridgeman said:


> my steely one says hello to you both.


Nice to see my old charge is in good hands  .

I was seriously tempted by Keith's gold MS but the issue of finding parts stopped me in the end. There was a Geneve housing a 720hz for sale at around the same time and I was going to buy that as a potential donor, however it was getting to be a pretty expensive project and I just don't have the funds at the mo. Glad you got it going DB and that's another feather in Paul's by now peacock like hat too.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Gary-and Paul-out of my collection this is THE one-love it-sound size looks-and the collection is varied to say the least.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the superb (as usual) analysis. BTW did you ever find out what kind of oil they used and is there any hope of replenishing those that have run dry. I still think a light silicone would work. Regards and thanks John Dozier


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

johndozier said:


> Thanks for the superb (as usual) analysis. BTW did you ever find out what kind of oil they used and is there any hope of replenishing those that have run dry. I still think a light silicone would work. Regards and thanks John Dozier


Re: Oil

Don't know John...but it must be a very light / thin one. As to re-filling, I guess you could drill out the plug that Omega closed off the compartment with and replenish that way...but I fear that the plug may not be the source of the leak. I think some that I've seen have leaked around the glass inspection cover which seems to be held in place with something resembling Araldite glue.

On Ken's example, I had to change the tuning fork / micromotor unit...despite it all looking fine and full of oil. The micromotor would shudder and almost stop in certain positions. There must have been wear to the indexing system inside the sealed micromotor....


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Paul the silicones come in different viscosities, some of which are like water or better. Sealing could be done with methacrylates (super glue) which again come in various viscosities. Just some thoughts. Maybe some of our chemical engineers can chime in. I still think that some Omega employee or ex employee would know. Have you tried any of the French speaking web sites? Regards ( I really would love have a 720) Only you can solve this problem, but I will try to help. John Schult who works on tuning forks here has an M.S. in mechanical engineering. He might be able to help. I will contact if you like.


----------

